# Anybody know who said this?



## ambush80 (Apr 10, 2015)

"Of doubters I can say only this: let them take from the matter what they wish.  They end up with nothing--a handful of space, perhaps.  And what does the believer have?  EVERYTHING!  All questions are answered"


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 10, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> "Of doubters I can say only this: let them take from the matter what they wish.  They end up with nothing--a handful of space, perhaps.  And what does the believer have?  EVERYTHING!  All questions are answered"


Nope.
But its interesting that the focal point is having an answer or having nothing. No mention of the answers needing to be true or factual, its just as long as you have answers that's what is EVERYTHING.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 10, 2015)

More to come.....


----------



## Israel (Apr 11, 2015)

...because Google is always handy...


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 11, 2015)

Israel said:


> ...because Google is always handy...



It came from a book, you know, pages and words? But nice slight, though.


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 11, 2015)

Israel said:


> ...because Google is always handy...



Where should it come from?


----------



## drippin' rock (Apr 11, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> "Of doubters I can say only this: let them take from the matter what they wish.  They end up with nothing--a handful of space, perhaps.  And what does the believer have?  EVERYTHING!  All questions are answered"



This could lead to the questions, "Is perception reality?"  "Does the doubter despair his doubt?"  "Is the believer better off believing regardless the outcome?


----------



## Israel (Apr 11, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> It came from a book, you know, pages and words? But nice slight, though.



What does that mean..."nice slight"? I was able to Google it, but withheld an answer for your sake, not wanting to steal what you may have planned in the revelation.
But rather than get into long winded explanations and unwilling to revisit the site...William Buckley, The "Amazing Randi", and as I recall now from this am's Googling...some reference to a charade/charlatan of someone's invention.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> More to come.....


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 13, 2015)

Israel said:


> What does that mean..."nice slight"? I was able to Google it, but withheld an answer for your sake, not wanting to steal what you may have planned in the revelation.
> But rather than get into long winded explanations and unwilling to revisit the site...William Buckley, The "Amazing Randi", and as I recall now from this am's Googling...some reference to a charade/charlatan of someone's invention.




I posted "More to come....." and your next post said "...Because Google is always handy..."

I thought you were implying that I got the quote from some Meme site or from some Anti-Christian site when it actually came from _The Demon-Haunted World_ by Carl Sagan.  

Can you relate to the quote?


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 13, 2015)

JB0704 said:


>




"All truths in science must be demonstrated either through experiment or mathematical proof.  The idea that something must be so because Newton or Einstein said so is simply not scientific.  So an inquiry has to proceed from a state of openness with respect to the question at issue and to what that answer might be, a state of mind which I think of as healthy skepticism."

Guess who.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> "All truths in science must be demonstrated either through experiment or mathematical proof.  The idea that something must be so because Newton or Einstein said so is simply not scientific.  So an inquiry has to proceed from a state of openness with respect to the question at issue and to what that answer might be, a state of mind which I think of as healthy skepticism."
> 
> Guess who.



No idea.   Sagan?


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

Just read Carl Sagan's wiki page.....interesting fella.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 13, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> No idea.   Sagan?



Dalai Lama.  _The Universe in a Single Atom_.


----------



## JB0704 (Apr 13, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> Dalai Lama.  _The Universe in a Single Atom_.



Didn't know he was a scientist......thought he was a philosopher.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 13, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Didn't know he was a scientist......thought he was a philosopher.



He's technically the head monk the "Yellow Hat" school of Tibetan Buddhism.    

He's a great admirer of science.  I just started this book but so far he seems like he's thought long and hard about how science and the "spiritual" realm intertwine.  I don't buy his assumption of a "spiritual" realm but I'll still see what he has to say.


----------



## Israel (Apr 13, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> I posted "More to come....." and your next post said "...Because Google is always handy..."
> 
> I thought you were implying that I got the quote from some Meme site or from some Anti-Christian site when it actually came from _The Demon-Haunted World_ by Carl Sagan.
> 
> Can you relate to the quote?


I musta got it second hand quoted from some work called The Wandering Jew, I recall.
It probably quoted it from the original work by Sagan.


----------



## Israel (Apr 13, 2015)

To quote myself quoting Shakespeare, "There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, Than are dreamt of in your philosophy"

But I got Jetta issues.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 13, 2015)

Israel said:


> I musta got it second hand quoted from some work called The Wandering Jew, I recall.
> It probably quoted it from the original work by Sagan.



Sagan quoted it from the book _The Teachings of Carlos_ and yes, it was a charade.  There was a "channeling" done by Carlos at the Sydney Opera House and can you believe even  after the charade was exposed there were some people who said "Never mind what they say.  We believe you."  Why do you think that is?



Israel said:


> To quote myself quoting Shakespeare, "There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio, Than are dreamt of in your philosophy"
> 
> But I got Jetta issues.




"So we should just call it the Flying Spaghetti Monster.  Simple and elegant."


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 15, 2015)

"Finally, from the Buddhist point of view, there is a further level of reality, which may remain obscure to the unenlightened mind.  Traditionally, a typical illustration of this would be the most subtle workings of the law of karma, and the question of why there are so many species of beings in the world.  Only in this category of propositions is scripture cited as a potentially correct source of authority, on the specific basis that for Buddhists, the testimony of the Buddha has proven to be reliable in the examination of the nature of existence and the path to liberation."




Does this ring true to all believers?


----------



## ted_BSR (Apr 26, 2015)

ambush80 said:


> "Finally, from the Buddhist point of view, there is a further level of reality, which may remain obscure to the unenlightened mind.  Traditionally, a typical illustration of this would be the most subtle workings of the law of karma, and the question of why there are so many species of beings in the world.  Only in this category of propositions is scripture cited as a potentially correct source of authority, on the specific basis that for Buddhists, the testimony of the Buddha has proven to be reliable in the examination of the nature of existence and the path to liberation."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose it depends on what you believe.

I watched (on video) the Dali Llama speak, and I was surprised at how far from my own understanding of Christian principles he described Buddism and religion in general to be. Not even close IMHO.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 27, 2015)

ted_BSR said:


> I suppose it depends on what you believe.
> 
> I watched (on video) the Dali Llama speak, and I was surprised at how far from my own understanding of Christian principles he described Buddism and religion in general to be. Not even close IMHO.



How about the similarities in methodology?  Would you say that the reliance on scripture to define:  "... a further level of reality, which may remain obscure to the unenlightened mind" is the same as in Christianity or any other religion?

I'm having a hard time reading his book; as hard a time as I had reading Ravi Zacharias, mainly because they both start with the assumption of a god and the assumed inerrancy  of their religious texts.  Although the Dalai Lama has said on many occasions that if science proves incontrovertibly that a core Buddhist tenet is in error that the doctrine must change.  

In the Sagan book, Sagan recalls a conversation that he had with the Dalai Lama in which he asks "What if a core tenet like Reincarnation is proven to be false?".  To which the Dalai Lama responds "Then the concept of Reincarnation will have to change.  But it will be difficult to disprove reincarnation."

I don't get how he can live with that.  He says he's a proponent of scientific inquiry but one of the principles of the scientific inquiry is that there must be a way to falsify a claim.


----------



## ambush80 (Jun 15, 2015)

"For reasons beyond our understanding, God just created the Solar System that way. But that explanation was the closing of a door.  It doesn't lead to other questions."


----------

